# Geophagus Surinamensis Spawned! >=0



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I came home today to my Surinamensis being skittish as they have been recently. To my surprise I see them rubbing their bodies across a log. Take a closer look and they have eggs  They are laying at the moment and taking it into their mouths...wonder how successful this will be 

Will update after my parents leave the kitchen (where the tanks are) and stop startling them.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

cool man ..................


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

you will need to pull the eggs if you want to end up with fry


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Er, yeah, Thanks alot Graeme! You seem quite experienced with the breeding of Geos. Anybody have any tips/pointers? Unfortunatly Im leaving for a 4 day trip after tommorow so wont be able to watch over these guys, hopefully the parents will take good care of them. Once they get free swimming and a decent size Ill move them to my growout tank with a divider between them and the current inhabitats


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

As of today, fry are free swimming, female acidently popped some out when I was feeding today :0


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very cool. Congrats. Please post another vid of the fry when you have time. Your first vid was really good.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats on the spawn!!!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

congrats!!! i like their faces....i could just imagine them wearin tophats and monocles, like ole rich folk. heheheh....congrats again...and get back quick and show us how they're coming along!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

bingerz said:


> congrats!!! i like their faces....i could just imagine them wearin tophats and monocles, like ole rich folk. heheheh....congrats again...and get back quick and show us how they're coming along!


He he yeah they do have this look to them don't they. Nice fish.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Couldnt resist...










Anyways, I'm busy cramming for my AP Bio exam (which has shed alot of light into many aspects of fishkeeping), and there hasnt been much progress in the holding, Ill update with a video of the free swiming fry when i have the oppurtunity ^_^

Female is getting a sunken bellyish, and looks famished...hopefully she'll be fine...


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

they're like Randolph and Mortimer from "Trading Places" and "Coming to America". 

Randolph! 
I'm still not talking to you Mortimer
Randolph! Randolph! Randolph! Look!
You know what this Means Mortimer? 
We're BACK!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bwahahah 

I'm going to strip the fry on wednesday probably, female is looking way to skinny at the moment, hopefully no complications will occur.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Stripping failed...probably scared her to much and she ate the fry. sigh, what a morbid day, my tiny adonis died today too, though they are apparently very hard to keep at that size so I'm not too surprised.

Hopefully they'll have another go at it in the future. Thanks for reading ^_^


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Appraently they've been at it again o.o In between feeding them at 9pm till now at 12! Wouldnt have even noticed if it wernt for the closed mouth "chewing" motion and the females tube down. Lets how they do if I let nature run its course this time  They're sharing the egg brooding this time, a good thing I assume!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats again! Hopefully you'll have better luck this time around.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I take back my last statement, the male ate the eggs he was holding in order to feed. Guys suck at childcare.


----------

